
Autodesk's wireless location services API/platform for developers - arasakik
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=7764394
======
arasakik
I believe these guys are the platform being used by Nextel, Verizon Wireless,
and Vodafone for services tracking a user's location via their cell phone. Can
anyone in the developers program using their API comment on the platform?

